

How The Higgs Boson Was Found - Just One Year Ago - quotha
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/How-the-Higgs-Boson-Was-Found-213876841.html#Higgs-boson-ATLAS-detector-1.jpg

======
quotha
We are all operating within a Higgs Field!

